# Problem With Car Stereo



## Fatpig363 (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a VR3 RDS VRCD500-SDU car stereo. works great except for one thing.... the select button (press down on the volume control) does not work. everything else works, even the volume works but my menus are not working? i would like to find out what could possibly be the issue and its my absolute last resort to buy another. i am quite tech savvy so im capable of trying anything.

Thank You.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Its a walmart brand, I would suggest purchasing a quality head unit.


----------

